# Making lots and lots of keychains



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2014)

I hope I've got this in the right place, 

I took an order this morning for 125 keychains for one of my repeat customers using wood they supplied a while back in log form, I processed it all into blanks and got it dried down and then stuck it in boxes for occasions like this.

This quantity of keychains is only a 3 day job for me and I'll even work on a few other things as I go.

A few people have wondered how I address these larger orders in a short time frame so I thought I'd post a step by step so other turners and even flat workers can get a feel of how I do large orders of repetitive items.

C and C always welcome, feel free to use any ideas, ask any questions, or if I'm doing it wrong please let me know.

Disclaimer- 
This customer is only paying for a certain level of finish and is fully aware of what they get. When we started working together I presented several options and the pricing, they wear tested all of them and decided they were perfectly happy with this one. I'll explain the finish once I get that far

First I start out and set my fence on the band saw to 2 1/4 for these as that gives me the tube length plus a little for blowout (I'm working with Hemlock which is pretty much just a stringy pine tree)

It took me about 90 minutes to cut them all and punch 130 7mm holes (I always tube up a few extras as I'm going to get a couple bad blanks on a run this size) I use trays from a bread rack to keep it all organized and easy to move around the shop (ask at a bakery or grocery store, sometimes they'll sell off the beat up ones cheap)



 

Then I clean the tubes with an automotive degreaser and throw in a vibratory shell cleaner for a little bit and start gluing them up. I line my trays with parchment paper with a release agent in it (local bakery buys them in boxes of 1000 and willing to sell for .10 each) Unless I slop a ton of glue they release the parts nice and can be reused. I then go all out and get the tubes glued into all 130 of them (I stopped for lunch and to start this thread)



 

I'll post the rest of the steps as they get done and try to answer any questions as we go along.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2014)

Got everything glued and hit them with a shot of activator, let sit a while and on to the next step- 

Because of the wood I'm using (Hemlock) an end mill isn't going to do a clean job so I head over to the sander, I have set it up with a fence and table square to the disk in both directions and I sand the ends down to the tube. This is an old '5o's Craftsman 9' disk/6x48 belt machine I picked up at a local thrift store for 10.00 and it came with a decent 1/2 HP motor that's mounted in the cabinet under the counter top. After a bit of practice you can actually hear a change in pitch when the disk starts to touch the end of the tube and while you can't see it under my hand I also put a mark on the table so when I sand the second end I know how far to go if for some reason the sound doesn't clue me in. I have dust collection set up so it's nice and clean :) took me under 45 minutes to sand all 130 of them to length. the ends of the tube can be rough but I just clean them with a deburring tool( under 10.00 from PSI if i recall) 

with this set up of course the outer 1 inch of the disk gets dull after a while while the inside is brand new so I made up a bunch of spacer blocks 3/4 of an inch wide I can clamp to the fence to step me out to use all of the disk before I change it. on this job I didn't need to but with harder, denser woods the disks can load up or dull out pretty quick and an end mill in the cordless drill or drill press is fast and clean.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey, good process so far. Thanks for sharing with us.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 13, 2014)

So today is turning day, 

I set up everything in easy reach and turn two at a time on the longer mandrel (I usually use an adjustable for single items). For this wood I am using a carbide with a Hunter No. 4 cutter on it as the shear cut gives less tear out on this stringy stuff. I'm OCD so I have to have everything in it's place . I've been going since 11am and even with the occasional customer in the shop I've got about 70 of them turned in 3 hours. They all get sanded out to 400, I flood them with thin CA (the Hemlock soaks it up nice and it makes it nice and hard) and sand again to 400. I don't put the final finish on them yet since they are all going under the laser later tonight to get the customer's logo and name put on them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Molokai (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice shop you have there. Nice and clean, very organized. Just the way i like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 13, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Nice shop you have there. Nice and clean, very organized. Just the way i like it.



You haven't seen the back storage room :) I need to keep turning to get some of the wood out of there.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 13, 2014)

So 7 hours after I started, 127 keychain blanks are turned, sanded and ready to go under the laser, Not too bad considering I had a lunch break and the occasional customer to wait on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 13, 2014)

You are on the high road now.

Ray


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 13, 2014)

This is a great thread Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 14, 2014)

I was out of the shop today to go watch my Daughter in the one act play competition ( They went to state!) Have a couple hours to kill before a basketball game tonight so I figured I'd get started on engraving. I've made up several jigs that allow me to run a bunch at a time, sure beats engraving hem one at a time. I'll get the job finished tomorrow and boxed for delivery on Monday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 14, 2014)

Your a key-chain making monster! Is there any significance to the wood your using that makes it special to your customer?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2014)

Great thread! I am really enjoying watching this. Cool, a laser!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 15, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Your a key-chain making monster! Is there any significance to the wood your using that makes it special to your customer?



Yes, this wood came from the Mayowood estate of Dr. Charles Mayo, and based on historical references and a date on the tree from counting rings it's pretty certain the tree was actually planted by him. The customer owns all of the wood, I can't do anything with it other than their stuff.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 15, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great thread! I am really enjoying watching this. Cool, a laser!



When I started working for this customer I had originally planned to sub out the laser work but once I looked at the money I was going to spend on that it made more sense to buy a machine. I love the one I bought and can without reservation recommend Full Spectrum Laser out of Vegas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 15, 2014)

So it's 3:30 in the afternoon and the keychain job is done, 

After they all got laser engraved this morning they went back on the lathe for a couple coats of Mylands Hi Build friction finish to give some lustre and seal the engraving. Then I took the tray over to my assembly bench. One of the time sucks is opening all those little baggies :) when my minions are around I'll sugar them up and have them do it for me. For pressing together I use a little arbor press or a vice depending on what I'm assembling. For this job I used just the press. I've made many jigs and fixtures to make assembly easier and faster with less failures to keep the costs down. I also found that for putting on the rings a piece of stiff plastic works better than a thumbnail to open them and keeps you from scratching the top of the keychain (old gift cards are almost perfect) They are now all boxed up and waiting for delivery on monday to my customer and to pick up the check 

Hope this was of use to somebody out there. any questions or critiques please don't hesitate to let me know.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2014)

I just fast forwarded to the "pick up the check" part. But seriously, a great thread and I enjoyed it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

